# Color Water Temp!!!



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Just curious .... can piranhas live in cold water? What would heppen to them if they lived in cold water for a long period of time. From my experience I've always kept em in 80-82 degrees of water.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

get sick and die due to stress is my guess


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> get sick and die due to stress is my guess


 i would guess the same, but i am sure they could be pretty darn fine down to about 70. any lower than 65 would probably shorten their life.


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

my brother keeps his rbp tanks @ 72F (dont ask me why) his fish are healthy and very colorfull although not to active. i would never do that to my fish 80-82 is the prime


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

We had Hurricane Ivan hit us and power was out for 2 weeks and the tanks temp dropp'd down to 70 at night. Both my Rhom and Reds are fine.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

At around 10-12 degrees celcius they die. Those that don't die at that point become so inactive that they can no longer chase live foods. For a brief period of time you could likely go all the way down to 70 fahrenheit with no ill effects


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ps are very hardy fish and can withstand a wild range of water temperature. As for keeping them in good health, stay with 78-82F.


----------

